# Snowboarding in Europe



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

In a couple years I turn 40 and my buddies and I have been seriously thinking about a trip to Europe...it's on my bucket list of things to do. We want to keep it manageable cost wise, so it is looking like Eastern Europe is the most likely of candidates, however, most the places I have looked like Romania, Czech Repub., Poland, cater to mostly the beginner scene. 

Typically I drop a grand on a trip out West, so I budget wise, 1500 bucks would be about it. I may be unrealistic here as well, but fomr what I've seen it looks like it could be done. I can get a flight to most places in E. Europe for 8-900 bucks.

Anyone have any experience in these areas and can lend some advice on great places to go with more advanced riding?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## aplummer (Oct 8, 2011)

for how long. after flights your budget is pretty small.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Krug said:


> In a couple years I turn 40 and my buddies and I have been seriously thinking about a trip to Europe...it's on my bucket list of things to do. We want to keep it manageable cost wise, so it is looking like Eastern Europe is the most likely of candidates, however, most the places I have looked like Romania, Czech Repub., Poland, cater to mostly the beginner scene.
> 
> Typically I drop a grand on a trip out West, so I budget wise, 1500 bucks would be about it. I may be unrealistic here as well, but fomr what I've seen it looks like it could be done. I can get a flight to most places in E. Europe for 8-900 bucks.
> 
> ...


US $1500 for airfare, lodging and lift tickets? If you can swing it anywhere close to this (like less than 2 Gs), let me know... I'd be very interested in hearing about it.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

aplummer said:


> for how long. after flights your budget is pretty small.


Realistically, we would only plan on riding for 3 days. Figure a day each going and coming back. I know it's short, but so is life


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

davidj said:


> US $1500 for airfare, lodging and lift tickets? If you can swing it anywhere close to this (like less than 2 Gs), let me know... I'd be very interested in hearing about it.


My buddy found what appeared to be a nice condo close to a resort in Czechoslovakia for 240 a week. It included breakfast and dinner.:thumbsup:


----------



## aplummer (Oct 8, 2011)

Krug said:


> My buddy found what appeared to be a nice condo close to a resort in Czechoslovakia for 240 a week. It included breakfast and dinner.:thumbsup:


they are different countries now. czech republic and slovakia. but i understand in that general area


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

aplummer said:


> they are different countries now. czech republic and slovakia. but i understand in that general area


Beat me to it :laugh:


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

I know a few people that have been to Bansko in Bulgaria and said it was pretty good. Maybe have a look at that?

Andorra is cheap(ish), too. Pas de la Casa is the main resort there.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

howeh said:


> I know a few people that have been to Bansko in Bulgaria and said it was pretty good. Maybe have a look at that?
> 
> Andorra is cheap(ish), too. Pas de la Casa is the main resort there.


k
Thanks for the suggestions...I checked out Bulgaria and it looks like a much better and even cheaper option that the Czech Repub. The resorts I saw there look pretty cool too. Not too much advanced riding but the Apres' scene could make up for that. I'm going to research Andorra this weekend.

Andy


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Check France

I go every year through UCPA


UCPA - Vacances sportives, séjours sport, week-end, depuis 1965

I have been to Val d isere, Tignes, val thorens, chamonix and always about 600 euros for:

6 and a half days snow
breakfast, lunch, afternoon snack and dinner
room 
classes 
snowboard gear


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Snowfall totals will suck again this year....fyi.


----------



## BoricuaBoarder (Mar 24, 2011)

Livigno, Italy


----------



## [park] rat (Nov 26, 2011)

Krug said:


> In a couple years I turn 40 and my buddies and I have been seriously thinking about a trip to Europe...it's on my bucket list of things to do. We want to keep it manageable cost wise, so it is looking like Eastern Europe is the most likely of candidates, however, most the places I have looked like Romania, Czech Repub., Poland, cater to mostly the beginner scene.
> 
> Typically I drop a grand on a trip out West, so I budget wise, 1500 bucks would be about it. I may be unrealistic here as well, but fomr what I've seen it looks like it could be done. I can get a flight to most places in E. Europe for 8-900 bucks.
> 
> ...



I hit up a season in Morzine- Avoriaz (france) 2 years ago. May be a bit more than what your budgeting but I definitely recommend it. Especially if you and all your buddies chuck in for a chalet for a week or 2.


----------

